

Airbnb Said Close to Hiring Blackstone’s Tosi for CFO Role - chollida1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-23/airbnb-said-close-to-hiring-blackstone-s-tosi-as-finance-chief

======
chollida1
This just screams "prepping for an IPO"

1) hiring someone as your CFO that wall street loves.

2) From the article:

> The firm paid Tosi $15 million last year in salary, bonus, stock awards and
> a cut of profits, according to Blackstone’s annual report. He also holds
> partnership units that gave him $1.4 million in dividends.

So if this rumor is true, Tosi is walking away from a lot of money. I've got
to assume its because he's got a chance to make a lot of money in the next
year or two because I doubt he'd do this because he loves using Airbnb.

3) He is rumored to have turned down the CFO job at Apple a few years back. If
he's heading to Silicon valley now, I find it hard to believe that its to be
the CFO of a private company

